# recharger ipad mini



## solich (25 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Je pose une question qui semble peut-être pour certains un peu niaise, mais je pars aux USA dans quelques jours. Là-bas le courant est en 110, puis-je recharger sans difficulté mon ipad mini ? accepte-t-il ce voltage ? ou faut-il un transformateur ?. Je sais qu'aux USA il faut des fiches plates, j'ai acheté un adaptateur pour les prises de courant, mais non un transformateur pour transformer le 110 en 220. 
Merci pour la réponse. 
Solich


----------



## Krstv (25 Août 2013)

Tu peux y aller sans crainte avec un simple adaptateur prise française prise US : comme tu le verras écrit en tout petit entre les deux broches, le chargeur fourni avec l'iPad mini accepte un voltage entre 100 et 240 V.


----------



## solich (2 Septembre 2013)

Je te remercie. En effet j'ai vu c'est inscrit en tout petit.


----------



## doupold (7 Septembre 2013)

solich a dit:


> Je te remercie. En effet j'ai vu c'est inscrit en tout petit.



C'est valable aussi pour les chargeurs de Macbook Air/pro?

Je ne savais pas!


----------

